# My First UGA Game



## MCBUCK (Aug 19, 2010)

I am forty six years old, and have been a Dawg fan for too many years to remember.  I listened to Munson yell, "Oh you Hershel Walker" while on one of my first dates with my wife over thirty years ago, and winced at a Penn State defeat with the rest of the Bull Dawg Nation, and watched a NC dissipate in the dust of Penn State.  I have seen "Sugar falling from the sky," and watched a "hobnail boot... stepped on their noses and crushed their nose." But I have never stepped foot inside Sanford Stadium...I have ridden right past those ancient hallowed grounds, but never witnessed the "Glory" that grows upon it's green sod; never heard the music it sings ...until now.  A friend from church called me this morning to _ask_ me if I wanted to go watch the Dawgs play;  can you believe he actually had to ask?
I suffered throught hte years of Ray Goff, not being able to beat Florida, Tennessee, and seemingly anyone else for that matter.  I also suffered throught the Donnan years, when it seemed he may right the ship some, to only run it aground...but I was there to applaud the coming of Mark Richt, and watch the resurgence of the Dawgs.  And now I finally get to see what I have _really_ been missing.  I missed those UGA games for good reasons though...I was serving my country, I was raising my family, working, and yes there was a good bit of hunting in there too. But now is the time; my time.  I am forty six years old, and have been a Dawg fan for over thirty years and I am going to my first Georgia game...Glory Glory!


----------



## maker4life (Aug 19, 2010)

Take it all in and enjoy every minute of it !


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 19, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> I am forty six years old, and have been a Dawg fan for too many years to remember.  I listened to Munson yell, "Oh you Hershel Walker" while on one of my first dates with my wife over thirty years ago, and winced at a Penn State defeat with the rest of the Bull Dawg Nation, and watched a NC dissipate in the dust of Penn State.  I have seen "Sugar falling from the sky," and watched a "hobnail boot... stepped on their noses and crushed their nose." But I have never stepped foot inside Sanford Stadium...I have ridden right past those ancient hallowed grounds, but never witnessed the "Glory" that grows upon it's green sod; never heard the music it sings ...until now.  A friend from church called me this morning to _ask_ me if I wanted to go watch the Dawgs play;  can you believe he actually had to ask?
> I suffered throught hte years of Ray Goff, not being able to beat Florida, Tennessee, and seemingly anyone else for that matter.  I also suffered throught the Donnan years, when it seemed he may right the ship some, to only run it aground...but I was there to applaud the coming of Mark Richt, and watch the resurgence of the Dawgs.  And now I finally get to see what I have _really_ been missing.  I missed those UGA games for good reasons though...I was serving my country, I was raising my family, working, and yes there was a good bit of hunting in there too. But now is the time; my time.  I am forty six years old, and have been a Dawg fan for over thirty years and I am going to my first Georgia game...Glory Glory!



It will be a hoot.... anyone that can't remember their first NCAA game from the stands..really needs to reconsider their love for College Football!   I've only been to a handfull of games over the years, but I remember each of them vividly and can't wait to take my kids this year.  I've got some "promise" tickets on the hook and if it pans out, my kids will probably be hooked for life just like I was!


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 19, 2010)

I have been to NCAA games before...Clemson when my son was being recruited there, and a lot of Ga Southern, UTC, Furman etc....my son played at Appalachian State, and I never missed a game there...but I just have never been to a Georgia game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2010)

You'll love it Moe.  I'm excited for you man.  I remeber my first game and even though I've been to a bunch of them since, there is nothing like that first one.


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 19, 2010)

My first Gator game was a 9-9 tie with Miss St, my first Cocktail Party was a 21-14 win.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 19, 2010)

You'll love it man. I hate to say I have almost lost the excited feeling of going. I'm only 23 but I didnt miss a home game from when I was 7 to almost 17 years old and I went to school there so I had student tickets for 4 years. I used to love it...now I'd rather watch it on tv or hunt on saturdays. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## rockdawg (Aug 19, 2010)

Be sure to get there early and go to the DAWG WALK!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 19, 2010)

Which game are you going to?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2010)

I will never understand these people that say, "I'd rather watch at home on my TV."  Seriously?  Wow.  Not me.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I will never understand these people that say, "I'd rather watch at home on my TV."  Seriously?  Wow.  Not me.



because i've been over 50 times at least. what's new? it's 100 degrees packed in the seat and loud. at home i can go to the bathroom and come back in under 2 minutes....or grab some food and come back to my chair as quick as i want. i can pause and replay and watch other games.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 19, 2010)

I can understand not wanting to be there for the Southeast Corner of Louisiana State Mud Dogs game, but for the big ones, there's nothing like being in the stadium.

And I've been to a ton of both UGA and GT games.  First UGA game was 2000 Georgia Southern.  First Tech game was FSU a week later.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 19, 2010)

I know it don't happen much, in fact I've only witnessed it twice but there's nothing like watching Tech beat the Dawgs 'tween the hedges. Those 90,000+ somber faces are priceless.  I was also there for the 51-7 beatdown. 

Congrats, you'll love it !!!!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 19, 2010)

Get there early Moe,...like about 3 days...
You're gonna love it!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 19, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I know it don't happen much, in fact I've only witnessed it twice but there's nothing like watching Tech beating the Dawgs 'tween the hedges. Those 90,000+ somber faces are priceless.  I was also there for the 51-7 beatdown.
> 
> You'll love it !!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> because i've been over 50 times at least. what's new? it's 100 degrees packed in the seat and loud. at home i can go to the bathroom and come back in under 2 minutes....or grab some food and come back to my chair as quick as i want. i can pause and replay and watch other games.



...we'll just have to agree to disagree.  I'll trade little creature comforts for that atmosphere and I've been to a bunch of games.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...we'll just have to agree to disagree.  I'll trade little creature comforts for that atmosphere and I've been to a bunch of games.



have at it. i've been to enough.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I know it don't happen much, in fact I've only witnessed it twice but there's nothing like watching Tech beat the Dawgs 'tween the hedges. Those 90,000+ somber faces are priceless.  I was also there for the 51-7 beatdown.
> 
> Congrats, you'll love it !!!!!!!



..you're right, it don't happen much.  LOL.

I will have to say that I enjoyed the victory over Tech last year as much as I've ever enjoyed any victory.  The absolute certainty that the Tech fanbase seemed to have about a Tech victory made that one fun.

But this is not a UGA/Tech thread.

I love being at the games.  I can hunt any time I want.  There are only a few home games.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> have at it. i've been to enough.



See thatere's the difference.  I'll never be to "enough" and I've got a few years on ya.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> See thatere's the difference.  I'll never be to "enough" and I've got a few years on ya.



i may take my kids when i have some or maybe a girlfriend every now and then but i prefer the night games or bowl games better.


----------



## Ballplayer (Aug 19, 2010)

rockdawg said:


> Be sure to get there early and go to the DAWG WALK!!



A must do !!


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 19, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> because i've been over 50 times at least. what's new? it's 100 degrees packed in the seat and loud. at home i can go to the bathroom and come back in under 2 minutes....or grab some food and come back to my chair as quick as i want. i can pause and replay and watch other games.



Well, I'm 48 yrs old & I've been a die-hard fan as far back as I can remember. Never been either I'd love to go one day though. 
But, I'd still rather watch the majority of them in the comfort of my family room. Very cold refreshments & good football food. Good ole air conditioner too. 
But, you have a great time mcbuck & take some pics for us to see. 
Congrats on your 1st Dawgs game.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 19, 2010)

Nothing like FEELING the game with 80,000+ other fans!  Sure you can see the play better on tv and watch replays, but from the stands you actually get to see the whole field and watch the play develop (something you usually miss on tv...as the camera follows the QB or RB).  But mainly there's just something to be said about being there...hearing it...feeling the stadium rockin...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 19, 2010)

A lot of yall are forgetting about tailgating...and you call yourself college football fans???


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 19, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> A lot of yall are forgetting about tailgating...and you call yourself college football fans???



Do Techies tailgate???


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 19, 2010)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Do Techies tailgate???



think i saw a few in athens one time drinkin zima's and eating crackers and cheese....it was gettin wild so i left


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 19, 2010)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Do Techies tailgate???



You should have come to that 2008  31-28 win over your criminoles and found out.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 19, 2010)

I am going to the first game; Louisiania-Lafayette. My buddy told me we would leave Chatsworth, about 6:00am, and try to get there early enough to do a little tailgating, go see UGA, and see the "Dawg Walk." I think our seats are in the southwest corner...just below where the trumpeter starts "Glory Glory." I believe they are on about the 25-30 yard line, and are field level.
I will be sure to try and get some good pics for y'all.


----------



## jmar28 (Aug 19, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> think i saw a few in athens one time drinkin zima's and eating crackers and cheese....it was gettin wild so i left



Were they putting Jolly Ranchers in the Zimas???


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 19, 2010)

jmar28 said:


> Were they putting Jolly Ranchers in the Zimas???



of course....the pink ones i'm pretty sure.....and they kept pointing at people with their pinky fingers while they were holding their zima. . . then they started playin some woman named boy george's music and dancin around. weirdest tailgate i ever saw.....we left and headed for the game but they beat us because they calculated a shorter route to metriculate to the stadium with their calculaters


----------



## cddogfan1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Soak it all in.  There is noting better in the world than a good old Ga Game between the hedges.  Some times it feels you could hold a light bulb in the air and it would light up.  No matter how many times I go it just does not get old.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2010)

Nitram I'm glad you brought up tailgating man.  One more reason that being at the game is a thousand times better.  Listen, I grill a lot.  My buddies grill a lot.  My fiance can COOK (part of why I need to drop some weight) and my buddies' wives can cook.  So when we are watching the game at home, it doesn't exactly suck.  We also have plenty of beer.

But as much fun as that is, it's nothing like tailgating.  it just isn't.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> It will be a hoot.... anyone that can't remember their first NCAA game from the stands..really needs to reconsider their love for College Football!   I've only been to a handfull of games over the years, but I remember each of them vividly and can't wait to take my kids this year.  I've got some "promise" tickets on the hook and if it pans out, my kids will probably be hooked for life just like I was!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 19, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> of course....the pink ones i'm pretty sure.....and they kept pointing at people with their pinky fingers while they were holding their zima. . . then they started playin some woman named boy george's music and dancin around. weirdest tailgate i ever saw.....we left and headed for the game but they beat us because they calculated a shorter route to metriculate to the stadium with their calculaters



Says the dude who would rather sit in his living room on saturday with his snuggie...


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 19, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Says the dude who would rather sit in his living room on saturday with his snuggie...



haha im messin with ya nitram....been thinkin about gettin me a snuggie....wanna share? we can watch uga/tech together


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> But as much fun as that is, it's nothing like tailgating.  it just isn't.



Amen, I put together a pretty decent home theater over this offseason (108" 1080p screen with stadium seating) but thats for NFL games.  Nothing beats being there except the dove opener....


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 19, 2010)

Congrats to you MCBUCK. There is no feeling in the world like walking out from under the walkway and into the stadium. It is an awe inspiring experience to say the least. I don't remember my first game, I was too young then. It was in the early 60's when my uncle played for Coach Griffeth. But I DO so remember the glory years. Season student tickets and a date pass, $66.00. Being in the Dome to witness a NC, priceless.

Gooooooooo Dawgs!


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 19, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Says the dude who would rather sit in his living room on saturday with his snuggie...



hahhahahahahaaa


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 19, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Says the dude who would rather sit in his living room on saturday with his snuggie...



and by the way i've been to way more games than you i promise so i know what i'm missin while im sittin at home.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 19, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> and by the way i've been to way more games than you i promise so i know what i'm missin while im sittin at home.



I've been to a lot of Tech games youngster.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 19, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> because i've been over 50 times at least. what's new? it's 100 degrees packed in the seat and loud. at home i can go to the bathroom and come back in under 2 minutes....or grab some food and come back to my chair as quick as i want. i can pause and replay and watch other games.



 I also enjoy watching them on the ole TV as well, but NOTHING is better than the excitement in the air at one of the big SEC matchups. I have missed like 6 games since 96 and went to a few here and there before then, so I'm approaching 100 or so. McBuck Gameday in Athens........ gotta do a little tailgating, a lotta tail watching...., stroll through North Campus on the way down to the Dawg WALK. Get to your seats early and enjoy the pregame activities. Make sure you bring a radio to listen to the broadcast(not the same but still good) and for those early games never, ever... forget the sunscreen. You will enjoy the opener, but to really see what it's like arrange a trip to the UT game or the gt game this year..........

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 19, 2010)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Do Techies tailgate???



you guys have no idea...

"Like all the jolly good fellows, I drink my whiskey clear..."


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm going to my first NCAA game this year, Miami vs GT, I've been to several NFL games but never college, I hear the atmosphere is awesome!


----------



## jmar28 (Aug 19, 2010)

I remember my first ever UGA game. I had just out of the Marines and my girlfriend now wife was a senior at UGA, she got me a ticket so I could go. She made sure I had a red shirt and when we got to the student section right before kickoff, my mouth dropped. I had never seen so much freaking red before in my life!!!Awesome feeling, loud, good lord it was loud. Did my first "Go Dawgs Sic Em"

They played against South Carolina and the year was 2003


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 19, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> I am going to the first game; Louisiania-Lafayette. My buddy told me we would leave Chatsworth, about 6:00am, and try to get there early enough to do a little tailgating, go see UGA, and see the "Dawg Walk." I think our seats are in the southwest corner...just below where the trumpeter starts "Glory Glory." I believe they are on about the 25-30 yard line, and are field level.
> I will be sure to try and get some good pics for y'all.




My thoughts... The opener in the middle of the day is going to be HOT!!! Dress in the coolest clothes you own or you will be miserable. The stadium usually isn't full until mid way into the 1st Quarter for the smaller games like this and the stadium isn't rocking like it would for a big SEC matchup either. People will begin to file out after halftime. You'll have a good time but it will be half of what an SEC matchup will be. Try to tell your buddy you want to come back for the Arkansas or UT games...


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 19, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> I also enjoy watching them on the ole TV as well, but NOTHING is better than the excitement in the air at one of the big SEC matchups. I have missed like 6 games since 96 and went to a few here and there before then, so I'm approaching 100 or so. McBuck Gameday in Athens........ gotta do a little tailgating, a lotta tail watching...., stroll through North Campus on the way down to the Dawg WALK. Get to your seats early and enjoy the pregame activities. Make sure you bring a radio to listen to the broadcast(not the same but still good) and for those early games never, ever... forget the sunscreen. You will enjoy the opener, but to really see what it's like arrange a trip to the UT game or the gt game this year..........
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!!!!



We are trying to get UT tickets as of right now  I also have another church buddy that is an Auburn fan;  he has really good luck getting Auburn tickets, and since the UGA game is there this year, we may try for some of those too.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 19, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> We are trying to get UT tickets as of right now  I also have another church buddy that is an Auburn fan;  he has really good luck getting Auburn tickets, and since the UGA game is there this year, we may try for some of those too.



I think each Auburn ticket comes with a degree from Auburn so be careful.


----------



## shoalbass (Aug 19, 2010)

Have fun and enjoy it!  I have been on the field quite a few times and you think it is loud in the stadium all the sound come to the field.  At first it gives you chills then it give you a headach.  But nothing like Fooball Saturdays during the fall.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 19, 2010)

shoalbass said:


> Have fun and enjoy it!  I have been on the field quite a few times and you think it is loud in the stadium all the sound come to the field.  At first it gives you chills then it give you a headach.  But nothing like Fooball Saturdays during the fall.



very true...bein on the field during the game is alot louder. it's different bein on the field...had the chance to play catch with terrence edwards and some other players after a few home games. it was pretty fun catchin a pass and running into the endzone in sanford stadium and tryin to cover terrence running around the field....man he was fast haha


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 19, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> I'm going to my first NCAA game this year, Miami vs GT, I've been to several NFL games but never college, I hear the atmosphere is awesome!



Went to my first Falcons game last year (against the Saints).  Having been an FSU ticketholder for years I was expecting big things.  Being @ the Falcons game was like being in church compared to being @ a college game. No comparison.  No band (except for some little drumline thing) to really get the crowd fired up & it was as if most of the fans could care less that they were at a football game.  Plain & simple...college ball atmosphere blows the NFL away!

Even though it is Miami vs Tech...you should still enjoy yourself.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2010)

There is nothing like stepping off into the sea of RED!!Nothing is better! I dont care how crowded or how bad my back hurts from siiting on the bleachers. It dont matter. I know a bunch of people that go just to tailgate! Its all about the atmosphere! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 19, 2010)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Even though it is Miami vs Tech...you should still enjoy yourself.



tired of beating up on you lately, so we figured we'd play each other...


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 19, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> tired of beating up on you lately, so we figured we'd play each other...



I know how UGA fans feel now.  After all, we had won 12 straight.  You're the better team for the moment.


----------



## bmhayes (Aug 19, 2010)

It's only 6 days a year and I wouldn't miss one if you paid me.  Tailgating is a way of life for us.  We get to our spot around 6:30 (even though we cant set up til 7:00).  Then depending on the gametime the smoker gets fired up or the grill for an early game.  I love the entire gameday experience!


----------



## JWarren (Aug 19, 2010)

" I can feel it coming in the air tonight"......."


----------



## SGADawg (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been to a lot of games, as a student and now as a season ticket holder.  If you don't get chills when the trumpeter starts to play, you might as well go home.

We start with tailgating at the Physical Plant 4 or 5 hours before the game, hit the bookstore, Dog Walk, and just walk around and people watch.  I promise, there are all types on campus game day.

People are shocked when they find out how much we spend on season tickets, but to me, it is money well spent.

I went to 1 Falcons game and don't really care to go to another.  The atmosphere just isn't there.  There is absolutely nothing in the world to compare to a Saturday afternoon/evening in Athens with 95,000  of your best friends.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 23, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I know it don't happen much, in fact I've only witnessed it twice but there's nothing like watching Tech beat the Dawgs 'tween the hedges. Those 90,000+ somber faces are priceless.  I was also there for the 51-7 beatdown.
> 
> Congrats, you'll love it !!!!!!!



I guess you have amnesia for the countless times UGA has whooped the tar outa tech.  Can I send you some more highlight reels?

I was there as a kid, I was there as a student and I was there as a young professional.  I too have not been in awhile due to raising a family, but soon that will be less demanding.  There is no place like Sanford Stadium on a crisp autumn afternoon!


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 23, 2010)

Jody says there's nothing like watching Tech beat down the dawgs 'tween the hedges,....well there is really nothing like coming into Athens and whipping the dawgs for 58 minutes, only to have  the dawgs block a punt and score to take the lead.
Looking around you see all your dawg buddies who have been silent for over an hour, pointing at you and barking and dancing around,...shoot even my own kin folk were giving me the "one gun salute"...right up until Mike Shula put together an 80+ yard drive to score with time running out and win the game for my beloved Crimson Tide! 
I looked around then, and couldn't find any of my Buds or kin?!
But the good folks of Athens were kind enough to vacate and give us free reign over the town that night very gracious host and hostesses
Athens is a fun College town,...and all kidding aside, there is nothing in the world quiet like stepping into your favorite team's campus on game day, seeing the sights, experiencing  the sounds and smells...man it just don't get no better!
I still get pumped,...and I'm 50!


----------



## coggins (Aug 23, 2010)

My first game was in 1984, missed Walker by one year dernit, the GA-Clemson when Butler hit the 60 yarder that still stands as the record.  Good times buddy, been to almost all the home games since then and quite a few of the away games too.  The experience can be what you make of it, go all out you'll have a blast.


----------



## hv2boutdoors (Aug 23, 2010)

242... were you at the Clemson/UGA game in 2001? We won 31-28... but I'm thinking that may have been the LOUDEST I have ever heard good ole Sanford Stadium. What's your thoughts??? Night game, all day to drink beer and get ready, Rivalry matchup... it was ROCKIN'!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 23, 2010)

The loudest I have ever heard in Sanford was the 07 Blackout game vs Auburn. When they came out of the tunnel that place went CRAZY!!! Next was the UT game in 2000........ That is the only time the goalposts have ever came down in Sanford, we were right in the middle out it..... My favorite was the 51-7 smashing of the maggots, you have never seen so many gnat fans leaving at halftime.

Just about here.......


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 23, 2010)

I've only seen one game in Sanford Stadium, enjoyed it very much.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 23, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> I am forty six years old, and have been a Dawg fan for too many years to remember.  I listened to Munson yell, "Oh you Hershel Walker" while on one of my first dates with my wife over thirty years ago, and winced at a Penn State defeat with the rest of the Bull Dawg Nation, and watched a NC dissipate in the dust of Penn State.  I have seen "Sugar falling from the sky," and watched a "hobnail boot... stepped on their noses and crushed their nose." But I have never stepped foot inside Sanford Stadium...I have ridden right past those ancient hallowed grounds, but never witnessed the "Glory" that grows upon it's green sod; never heard the music it sings ...until now.  A friend from church called me this morning to _ask_ me if I wanted to go watch the Dawgs play;  can you believe he actually had to ask?
> I suffered throught hte years of Ray Goff, not being able to beat Florida, Tennessee, and seemingly anyone else for that matter.  I also suffered throught the Donnan years, when it seemed he may right the ship some, to only run it aground...but I was there to applaud the coming of Mark Richt, and watch the resurgence of the Dawgs.  And now I finally get to see what I have _really_ been missing.  I missed those UGA games for good reasons though...I was serving my country, I was raising my family, working, and yes there was a good bit of hunting in there too. But now is the time; my time.  I am forty six years old, and have been a Dawg fan for over thirty years and I am going to my first Georgia game...Glory Glory!



OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..................WHAT DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!

don't worry man you ain't the only one , most dawg fans couldn't find Athens on a map of Clark County.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 23, 2010)

I can even find Auburn University!  I drove through there once and had my window rolled down and someone tried to throw a in a diploma.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 23, 2010)

Is Lewis Grizzard yalls only sorce for jokes??????


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 23, 2010)

No...but it is still funny, ain't it.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Aug 23, 2010)

only one i been to(cocktail party in 96) i think,my dawgs got their butts handed to em.in a cold drizzlin rain.....but i'd do it again tomorrow givin the oppurtunity.congrats mcbuck,hope you have the time of your life......and for petes sake gooooo dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 23, 2010)

wareagle5.0 said:


> OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..................WHAT DRAMA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> don't worry man you ain't the only one , most dawg fans couldn't find Athens on a map of Clark County.



Every now and then I run across one of these militant war chickens.  Most Auburn fans are pretty cool rivals but once in a while you get one of these angry ones.


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 23, 2010)

You had your priorities in line man and I hope you enjoy your first one between the hedges.  Don't feel bad about tearing up when that trumpet lets loose with the Battle Hymn.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 24, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> only one i been to(cocktail party in 96) i think,my dawgs got their butts handed to em.in a cold drizzlin rain.....but i'd do it again tomorrow givin the oppurtunity.congrats mcbuck,hope you have the time of your life......and for petes sake gooooo dawgs!



I was down there for that one and man what a miserable day it was!  

But I was good and toasty on the inside though.


----------



## coggins (Aug 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I was down there for that one and man what a miserable day it was!
> 
> But I was good and toasty on the inside though.



Make that three of us, rough day!  Had a little of that antifreeze myself that day BBQ!!!


----------



## marknga (Aug 24, 2010)

I haven't been to a game in 19 years. I want to take my girls this year though. They are 20 and 16 and both love football, I think they would explode if they got to go to UGA game.

Have fun and soak it up..... ain't nothing else like it.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 24, 2010)

hv2boutdoors said:


> 242... were you at the Clemson/UGA game in 2001? We won 31-28... but I'm thinking that may have been the LOUDEST I have ever heard good ole Sanford Stadium. What's your thoughts??? Night game, all day to drink beer and get ready, Rivalry matchup... it was ROCKIN'!!!



loudest i've heard it in sanford was either the blackout game right when they ran out.....or when we beat tennessee for the first time in forever between the hedges....we stormed the field that night....i was just a lil guy. that clemson game was like 1st or 2nd game of the season right?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2010)

Clearly.  You know you should ask yourself beofre you type stupid things like that, "Would I say this to this guy if it was a face to face conversaition?" 

See ya on the plains.  I don't lump all Auburn fans into the same category as people like yourself.  Most of them are pretty cool.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 25, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Every now and then I run across one of these militant war chickens.  Most Auburn fans are pretty cool rivals but once in a while you get one of these angry ones.



MOst Aubie fans I know are pretty cool.  One of my best friends is an Aubie fan ( even though he went to WV) 
I took no offense from wareagle5.0's reference to Mr. Grizzard at all...the other post I pretty much ignored.



bigox911 said:


> You had your priorities in line man and I hope you enjoy your first one between the hedges.  Don't feel bad about tearing up when that trumpet lets loose with the Battle Hymn.



Yeah...I kind of figure I will struggle a little bit with that one.  Heck!! I tear up watching it on youtube!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 25, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Clearly.  You know you should ask yourself beofre you type stupid things like that, "Would I say this to this guy if it was a face to face conversaition?"
> 
> See ya on the plains.  I don't lump all Auburn fans into the same category as people like yourself.  Most of them are pretty cool.



as Granny would say, "bless his little heart..."


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 25, 2010)

i asked myelf and i most certainly would. i hope yall leave the Plains very disappointed(mabye even WET again) this year. and  i do tend to lump all the mutt nation into one pen. but take it easy i was just joking .


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2010)

wareagle5.0 said:


> i asked myelf and i most certainly would. i hope yall leave the Plains very disappointed(mabye even WET again) this year. and  i do tend to lump all the mutt nation into one pen. but take it easy i was just joking .



I am taking it easy.  But if you don't have enough between the ears to keep from going up to somebody that you've never met beforeand calling them  a "private licker" and a "butt sniffer", I bet you smacked in the face a lot.

Like I said before, most Auburn fans are pretty cool rivals, but once in a great while I run across an angry one like you.  hearing some of them talk about how we've "stolen" the last two just makes it even more fun.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> MOst Aubie fans I know are pretty cool.  One of my best friends is an Aubie fan ( even though he went to WV)
> I took no offense from wareagle5.0's reference to Mr. Grizzard at all...the other post I pretty much ignored.
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.  Most Auburn fans are cool.  My own daddy is an Aubie...and a member of this forum.  Most of them don't act like this character.  He acts more like a Techie.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 25, 2010)

ok man, you win, it was a JOKE..... and i bet i could get away with it too because im a pretty likeable guy and i would say it in a way that would make people laugh,(what else could you do after being called a "butt sniffer") and probably draw something in return like: .......cow college.....dumb barner......war beagle. and i can take it all in fun and rivalry. im not angy. and i never said yall stole anything. its always a good game and i was just trying to yuk it up like everybody else.

 SouthGADawg  MCBUCK, i meant no dissrespect to you personally or your football team.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 25, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree.  Most Auburn fans are cool.  My own daddy is an Aubie...and a member of this forum.  Most of them don't act like this character.  He acts more like a Techie.



Why are you trying to drag us into this huh?


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 25, 2010)

somebody is backpeddling....look out behind you!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2010)

wareagle5.0 said:


> ok man, you win, it was a JOKE..... and i bet i could get away with it too because im a pretty likeable guy and i would say it in a way that would make people laugh,(what else could you do after being called a "butt sniffer") and probably draw something in return like: .......cow college.....dumb barner......war beagle. and i can take it all in fun and rivalry. im not angy. and i never said yall stole anything. its always a good game and i was just trying to yuk it up like everybody else.
> 
> SouthGADawg  MCBUCK, i meant no dissrespect to you personally or your football team.



...and I haven't seen you post here before so I had to give you a hard time.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 25, 2010)

im not backpeddling im in full retreat


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Why are you trying to drag us into this huh?



Because you would have gotten involved sooner or later anyway.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 25, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Because you would have gotten involved sooner or later anyway.



Now we will never find out mr. leghumper.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 25, 2010)

wareagle5.0 said:


> im not backpeddling im in full retreat



haha i'm messing with ya...not starting nothing but the name calling is a lil juvenile and the mods dont like it. auburn usually has some of the best fans to me...i also like bama's fans and lsu fans. they have all three been nice along with ole miss.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 25, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Next was the UT game in 2000........ That is the only time the goalposts have ever came down in Sanford, we were right in the middle out it.....


I was there for that game.



Unicoidawg said:


> My favorite was the 51-7 smashing of the maggots, you have never seen so many gnat fans leaving at halftime.


I was there for that game, too, but I didn't leave at Halftime.

Missed Blackout I vs AU but was there for the sequel vs Bama.  Ouch.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 25, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Don't feel bad about tearing up when that trumpet lets loose with the Battle Hymn.



Yankee marching song...  Bunch of scalawags.


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 25, 2010)

the LSU game last year was as loud as ive heard it


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 25, 2010)

bnew17 said:


> the LSU game last year was as loud as ive heard it



Was there as well...... nowhere near as loud as Auburn 07.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2010)

bnew17 said:


> the LSU game last year was as loud as ive heard it



I was there for that one.  It was loud.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 25, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I was there for that one.  It was loud.



I was kinda there for that one.  Probably wasn't as loud at Trans Met.  Got louder later that night, though...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I was kinda there for that one.  Probably wasn't as loud at Trans Met.  Got louder later that night, though...



Yeah it did.  So loud in one instance that there could have been trouble.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 25, 2010)

Speaking of UGA games...just saw this in the AJC.  You guys better hurry up and buy these last 600 seats for the opener.  Louisiana Lafayette is only bringing 490 people so that leaves 92,256 UGA fans after you get these 600 sold...thats a lot of red.

http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blog/2010/08/25/why-isnt-georgias-home-opener-sold-out/


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Speaking of UGA games...just saw this in the AJC.  You guys better hurry up and buy these last 600 seats for the opener.  Louisiana Lafayette is only bringing 490 people so that leaves 92,256 UGA fans after you get these 600 sold...thats a lot of red.
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blog/2010/08/25/why-isnt-georgias-home-opener-sold-out/



I'm not gonna make that one.  I'll be coming back from the Bahamas the day before.  I'll be firing up the grill and watching it at home.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 25, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm not gonna make that one.  I'll be coming back from the Bahamas the day before.  I'll be firing up the grill and watching it at home.



I'm missing our opener too...going to be firing some lead into the air down in Montezuma, GA.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 25, 2010)

I've been to every big home game (have missed a couple of the non-SEC opponents) since 2000. 

The two loudest times I can remember are in '04 against LSU when that moron thought about bringing it out and then took a knee on the 1 and as mentioned, when the players came out for the black out game against Auburn (though we did have AC/DC helping us out a little).


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 25, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'll be coming back from the Bahamas the day before.  I'll be firing up the grill and watching it at home.



So will I................... But I'll be in my seats in Sanford for the game on Saturday. Man I wish ya'll were gonna be at the same resort. I get so tore up we usually take a vacation the week before the season starts. This year we are going on a cruise. I'll be watching the yardbirds and Southern Miss with a cool drink in hand and the gentle sway of a boat.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 25, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> The two loudest times I can remember are in '04 against LSU when that moron thought about bringing it out and then took a knee on the 1



geez, I've been to a lot of UGA games.  was there for that one and boise st the next year, as well.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 25, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> geez, I've been to a lot of UGA games.  was there for that one and boise st the next year, as well.



We all know closet DAWG fans when we see them. Don't feel bad Chadair is right there with ya.....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 25, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> We all know closet DAWG fans when we see them. Don't feel bad Chadair is right there with ya.....



yeah I know.  He and I have probably seen more UGA games than 95% of UGA fans.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 25, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> geez, I've been to a lot of UGA games.  was there for that one and boise st the next year, as well.



I've never been.  The only one I regret is 2008 in Athens.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm missing our opener too...going to be firing some lead into the air down in Montezuma, GA.



Well...you'll be about 35 minutes north of my house.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> So will I................... But I'll be in my seats in Sanford for the game on Saturday. Man I wish ya'll were gonna be at the same resort. I get so tore up we usually take a vacation the week before the season starts. This year we are going on a cruise. I'll be watching the yardbirds and Southern Miss with a cool drink in hand and the gentle sway of a boat.



I know it man, me too.  

Yeah I've gotta see about tuning in to that one.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 25, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yeah I know.  He and I have probably seen more UGA games than 95% of UGA fans.



Man, I don't know how you do it.  I love college football, but I wouldn't be caught dead at the joke by coke watching your team.

Edited to add:  I did go watch the USC-Ole Miss game last year in Columbia on a Thursday night.  Had a good time although my head did hurt a little the next day at work.  So, I mean, I will go watch other teams play ball.  Just not intrastate rivals where my car might not be there when I get back.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 25, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Man, I don't know how you do it.  I love college football, but I wouldn't be caught dead at the joke by coke watching your team.
> 
> Edited to add:  I did go watch the USC-Ole Miss game last year in Columbia on a Thursday night.  Had a good time although my head did hurt a little the next day at work.  So, I mean, I will go watch other teams play ball.  Just not intrastate rivals where my car might not be there when I get back.



My hatred doesn't run as deep as I let it seem on here.  Don't get me wrong, I take no solace if we lose to UGA, but against the other teams, I don't mind them winning.  I'm not one of those "My favorite team is GT and whoever is playing UGA" folks.  That's what growing up a UGA fan will get you.  It's kinda hard to all of a sudden switch to hating all things UGA.  Going to school at GT was a life decision.  College football is not, no matter how much we make it seem like it.

My wife went to UGA and all my HS friends so I always got invited to games while they were in school.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 25, 2010)

10-4 Doc.  Had a friend from HS make the same decision you did concerning UGA vs. GT on the life decision thing.  I had the same choice too (small academic scholly at GT vs. going to the school I always wanted to (had a small scholly there too).  Couldn't fault him for going to GT, as it was pretty much paid for.  Though, he has never once said anything to me about GT sports.  

As far as college football being a life decision, it was made so for me as a young child when I went to the joke by coke to watch my BIL who played QB for Furman.  It was 1991, the year after GT supposedly won their national championship and I was 8 years old.  My BIL had been the QB for a couple of years and we had been to several larger stadiums and been treated w/ class (even went to the Swamp, where we met the 2nd worst fans) at most of them.  I mean, when you wear purple into a crowd of 50,000+- knowing the team you're cheering for is about to get pummeled, how would anyone treat you badly? 

Well, my BIL and Furman led GT well into the 4th quarter.  On a series late in the 4th, my BIL had thrown a pass down the field, a completion, but had hit his hand on a GT player's helmet (later found out he broke a couple bones in his hand and wrist) and had to leave the game while GT fans cheered for this (cheering a hurt opponent-strike 1).  It didn't seem it would matter though, as Furman made GT punt and had to pick up one first down to win the game, 17-16.  Well, the RB fumbled and we were called all sorts of names by the fans around us.  The kicker went on to hit the winning field goal and we had all kinds of stuff dumped on our heads from above. 

I've literally hated Tech ever since.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 25, 2010)

well if you think that kind of behavior is limited to GT, you're seriously mistaken.  if you've never been to Sanford wearing the opposing colors, you should try it sometime.  I get on to GT fans all the time who are acting like morons.  Typically they are drunk students who don't know their butt from a hole in the ground when it comes to football.  They heard somewhere on the internet they're supposed to be jerks to the opposing fans so that's what they do.  I can't stand those kids.

but the fact is everybody has stupid fans.  I know a lot of good ones and I know a lot of bad ones, both from UGA and GT (and Bama, and Auburn, and... you get the idea.)


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 25, 2010)

Man, I'm sure it happens....but if you were a small kid rooting for a family member that played for a 1-AA school, I'm sure you can see where I'm coming from.

If any UGA fans picked on any Tennessee Tech fans and cheered when their QB got hurt (he did, we didn't) and threw their drinks on their fans, I would be very surprised.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 25, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> If any UGA fans picked on any Tennessee Tech fans and cheered when their QB got hurt (he did, we didn't) and threw their drinks on their fans, I would be very surprised.



I honestly wouldn't.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2010)

There is plenty of stupidity going on everywhere.  I know that for a fact and I have had to get kind of rude with some fellow Dawgs before.  There were some students messing with some Kentucky fans one Friday night before we played them.  I mean these guys were going way beyond just giving them a hard time.  It got so bad that I finally told them they needed to stop.  They got rude with me and I told them we could figure it out if they wanted to because I was game.

Those here that know me know that off of this forum I'm actually really laid back and easy going so for me to get agravated enough to say something it had to be bad.

At UGA we have our morons too.  I really don't think many of the people here are like that.  Regardless of how they might act on the board.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 25, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Man, I'm sure it happens....but if you were a small kid rooting for a family member that played for a 1-AA school, I'm sure you can see where I'm coming from.
> 
> If any UGA fans picked on any Tennessee Tech fans and cheered when their QB got hurt (he did, we didn't) and threw their drinks on their fans, I would be very surprised.



Whats the difference between a drunk UGA college kid and a drunk GT college kid and a drunk Auburn college kid and a drunk "insert school" college kid?  Nothing, they are all drunk college kids who are going to do stupid things.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry, I guess my story wasn't clear enough.  Can you show me anywhere it says COLLEGE STUDENTS in it???  These weren't students...And it wasn't an isolated group of fans.  It was the WHOLE STADIUM...Going crazy because they had beaten a 1-AA team after a supposed national championship the year before.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 25, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Sorry, I guess my story wasn't clear enough.  Can you show me anywhere it says COLLEGE STUDENTS in it???  These weren't students...And it wasn't an isolated group of fans.  It was the WHOLE STADIUM...Going crazy because they had beaten a 1-AA team after a supposed national championship the year before.



Here I fixed it for you:


> Whats the difference between a drunk idiot UGA college fan and a drunk idiot GT college fan and a drunk idiot Auburn college fan and a drunk idiot "insert school" college fan? Nothing, they are all idiot drunks.




I can show you were it says you were 8 years old and it happened 19 years ago.  I'm not calling you a liar, but couldn't this story have been told enough times to add a little embellishment also?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 25, 2010)

keep trying to make yourself feel better with your "supposed" National Title talk.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 25, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> keep trying to make yourself feel better with your "supposed" National Title talk.



I'm past worrying about comments like that.  Either you give us credit or you don't.  The people who don't give us credit now will never give us credit anyway.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 25, 2010)

Here you go Martin....a miracle to win that game, as one of your tech brethren calls it in the 55th post there. 

http://www.bbuzzoff.com/view_topic.php?id=20770&forum_id=3&jump_to=269887


Im not embellishing at all unfortunately.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 25, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Here you go Martin....a miracle to win that game, as one of your tech brethren calls it in the 55th post there.
> 
> http://www.bbuzzoff.com/view_topic.php?id=20770&forum_id=3&jump_to=269887
> 
> ...



Well I can't apologize for those fans. UGA never loses or almost loses to a team they should be killing right?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 25, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Well I can't apologize for those fans. UGA never loses or almost loses to a team they should be killing right?



I don't know about that but we pretty much always beat your team.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 25, 2010)

This thread is supposed to be about the joy of going to the first game of your lifelong fan-school...not about who or who does not have the worst fans.  I will lock it down, and or notify a mod if I see anymore post that are teetering on any more negativity.  Doc, you are alright in my book and always have been, SGD too...but nitram...it seems as though you are starting to flame the issue some. Just remember your first game at _______ university, and wish me enjoyment at my first UGA game.  I have been to Clemson, UT, UNC, a bunch of Appalachian State games, and a few GSU games, but this is my first UGA game, so just wish me a good time. please.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 26, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> This thread is supposed to be about the joy of going to the first game of your lifelong fan-school...not about who or who does not have the worst fans.  I will lock it down, and or notify a mod if I see anymore post that are teetering on any more negativity.  Doc, you are alright in my book and always have been, SGD too...but nitram...it seems as though you are starting to flame the issue some. Just remember your first game at _______ university, and wish me enjoyment at my first UGA game.  I have been to Clemson, UT, UNC, a bunch of Appalachian State games, and a few GSU games, but this is my first UGA game, so just wish me a good time. please.



College football games are awesome, I don't care who you are, you WILL have a good time.  Enjoy!  My first game was a southern miss game when i was 9, don't remember much of it.  My second was my junior year in HS when my dad took me to Atlanta for Tech vs. Maryland.  We lost but I told him that day, I'm going to do whatever it takes to get into that school.  Now I'm graduated and have had a solid job for 4 years.  Thank you college football.


----------

